# Bulgarian: Julia



## wildkitte3

What would *джауия* be translated into? I'm trying to get my name, *Julia*, but 

I'm not sure exactly if it is correct.

by the way the language is Bulgarian...


----------



## Darina

Sorry! I don't understand your question.


----------



## Kraus

What's the context please?


----------



## Jana337

I think Julia wants to see what her name looks like in Bulgarian.


----------



## Kraus

Maybe it's Джулия...  (67.300 matches in Google - Bulgarian sites)


----------



## wildkitte3

Kraus said:


> Maybe it's Джулия... (67.300 matches in Google - Bulgarian sites)


 
I think that is right. But I'm not exactly sure. Thank you!


----------



## gingerlilly

Hi wildkitte3,

Kraus is right, Джулия is how you write Julia in Bulgarian


----------



## slowik

Джулия indeed is how you write Julia in Bulgarian but you have to keep in my mind that there might also be a bulgarian version of this name just like, for example, Pierre and Peter are the same name in different languages. Wildkitte3 asked what would *джауия* be translated into.

On a page with bulgarian names i have found such information:

Q6: What about the name Juliana, Yuliana?
*A6:* Gender: female; Origin: Slavic ; Meaning: from names Julia and Ana; Popular: normally

So maybe you're Yuliana? юльяна (i'm not sure!)?


----------



## gingerlilly

slowik said:


> Джулия indeed is how you write Julia in Bulgarian but you have to keep in my mind that there might also be a bulgarian version of this name just like, for example, Pierre and Peter are the same name in different languages. Wildkitte3 asked what would *джауия* be translated into.
> 
> On a page with bulgarian names i have found such information:
> 
> Q6: What about the name Juliana, Yuliana?
> *A6:* Gender: female; Origin: Slavic ; Meaning: from names Julia and Ana; Popular: normally
> 
> So maybe you're Yuliana? юльяна (i'm not sure!)?


 

Actually, the name Julia is used in Bulgaria as well, you only pronounce it differently - Yulia (Like in Germany or The Netherlands). And you write it like this: *юлия* (sorry for not using capitals, I am at work right now and haven't got a Cyrillic keyboard here so I had to copy-paste from what's been posted by slowik) 
So if you are looking for a translation of your name, this is what it is.
Yuliana is a derivate of the name Yulia (I think) but it is closer to the Italian Giuliana or the West-European Juliana. 


But wildkitte, what was your question about after all ;-)


----------



## Amynka

Yes, it should be Юлия. I think the root is latin, like "la gens Iulia" of Iulo Augusto .


----------



## Amerikanyets

I call my friend Юлия, and sometimes Юля for a cute nickname.


----------



## Tolovaj_Mataj

gingerlilly said:


> Yuliana is a derivate of the name Yulia (I think) but it is closer to the Italian Giuliana or the West-European Juliana.


Juliana = Julia + Ana like Mari(j)ana = Mari(j)a + Ana

The name Julia is Latin, of course.


----------



## wildkitte3

gingerlilly said:


> Actually, the name Julia is used in Bulgaria as well, you only pronounce it differently - Yulia (Like in Germany or The Netherlands). And you write it like this: *юлия* (sorry for not using capitals, I am at work right now and haven't got a Cyrillic keyboard here so I had to copy-paste from what's been posted by slowik)
> So if you are looking for a translation of your name, this is what it is.
> Yuliana is a derivate of the name Yulia (I think) but it is closer to the Italian Giuliana or the West-European Juliana.
> 
> 
> But wildkitte, what was your question about after all ;-)


 

I wanted to know what "Julia" would look like in Bulgarian. I think my question has been answered and would like to thank the many people that helped. But know I also know that Julia in Bulgarian is pronounced Yulia.  Very awkward.


----------

